# Looking for a New Spray Rig



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I am in the market for a spray rig, but with so many choices, its soo hard to pick.


I need to spray

Latex
Acrylic 
Oil 
Elastomeric 
Poly if possible?

Can i actually have 1 rig that does all of this?


1 Gun should be fine for now
Looking to run up 75' feet of hose if ever needed
something reliable , easy, 


SW has a special on the Titan 440i, how does this look?

What should i be looking for in a unit?

Rich


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Rich,
In it's price range the titan 440i is real popular around here.
to mix n' match products, many painters keep separate hoses, and always do a finish cleanout on the pump w lacquer thinner.

Bottom line : It really takes a full gallon per min pump to spray elasto properly. 440i is barely half that.

You could rent a pump for elasto jobs....
r


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

plazaman said:


> SW has a special on the Titan 440i, how does this look?


looks like a pretty maroon color :w00t:

ok ok....you can't go wrong grabbing a 440i. I don't know a machine that painters use more, making it the most popular within the trade. It's lightweight, reliable, and easy to use. And you are probably seeing it for around $800 or so, which is a great sale price (that's what I got mine for) since it's typically $1200 or so.


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

I have no regrets with my 440i, great little pump.:thumbsup:


----------



## SeanATL (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not positive on the elastomeric, but I'm pretty sure you're going to need a much bigger pump. Also, if you do any block filling work for warehouses or anything like that, you'll need a bigger pump.

I spray elastomeric and block filler with a.......umm, I believe it's a speeflow 6900. Ran me $3,500.

You don't want to spend that much unless you do a decent amount of that type of work. I do, plus when I'm doing smaller jobs, I can run a couple hoses of the big rig.


----------



## amauri (Feb 26, 2007)

440i :thumbup: good sprayer:thumbsup:,besides, they are giving out $150.00 in credits to buy Titan products:thumbup:.
I don't work for them ,but i'm happy with my 440i,and i recommend:w00t: to my friends.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Well for your requirments i would go a bit bigger if your budget will allow. I like to run the graco 695's because they have a nice gpm, and are a very diverse sprayer. Spray ceilings all day long, next morning turn around and spray some cabinets. The 695 is a bit heavier than the 440i, but you can spray heavier coatings. The 695 is as a sprayer to be used everyday. 
The 795 will spray blockfillers no problem.
Now back to the 440ix if this is the budget you have than you are getting a great sprayer at a great price. You will just have to know its limitations though. Take good care of it and it will last for many years. First thing i would do with the Titan is ditch the gun, get a contractor2. 
I agree with the post of having 2 different, hoses and guns for different products. Makes things easier.
Graco also gives out the credits. I think the last 695 i bought, they gave me 300 graco bucks.


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

*440i on Pro buy*

Not sure if the pricing is regional. But in this months SW probuy magazine. You can buy a 440i for 699.00. Its 749.00 with a 50.00 rebate and you can then use the titan rewards to get tips, hat, other stuff free.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Paintpimp said:


> Not sure if the pricing is regional. But in this months SW probuy magazine. You can buy a 440i for 699.00. Its 749.00 with a 50.00 rebate and you can then use the titan rewards to get tips, hat, other stuff free.



Yes, thats the deal i am talking about.


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

I run a Speedflo 6900 and 3 440i's (oil, latex, and a back-up), but I think Workaholic hit it on the head for you. 695 or 795:thumbup:



Workaholic said:


> Well for your requirments i would go a bit bigger if your budget will allow. I like to run the graco 695's because they have a nice gpm, and are a very diverse sprayer. Spray ceilings all day long, next morning turn around and spray some cabinets. The 695 is a bit heavier than the 440i, but you can spray heavier coatings. The 695 is as a sprayer to be used everyday.
> The 795 will spray blockfillers no problem.
> Now back to the 440ix if this is the budget you have than you are getting a great sprayer at a great price. You will just have to know its limitations though. Take good care of it and it will last for many years. First thing i would do with the Titan is ditch the gun, get a contractor2.
> I agree with the post of having 2 different, hoses and guns for different products. Makes things easier.
> Graco also gives out the credits. I think the last 695 i bought, they gave me 300 graco bucks.


GURU


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

Guys, this is one of the areas that I could use alot more knowledge. To spray our products, we recommend either Graco 30:1 (with 3/8 inch hoses), 45:1, or 56:1 with 1/2 inch hoses (depending on the product/s).

I just can't keep up with the lower pressure models. Does anyone know how to tell what the compression ratio is for these? Do you strictly judge the potential performace based on the manufacturers stated GPM?

Are there any hard and fast good rules for knowing what a sprayer can and can't do?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i think i will go with the 440i for now.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Plaza, you'll do fine w the 440i...

As others said, graco 695 is a real pump, and costs real money.
Speeflo 6900.... Yah baby! and it runs abt 3500.

440i is a good solid performer at a great sale price.
Earn some money for yourself, then make the call on your next upgrade. Ha! I don't like the stoopid maroon color either.
r


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Tmrrptr said:


> Plaza, you'll do fine w the 440i...
> 
> As others said, graco 695 is a real pump, and costs real money.
> Speeflo 6900.... Yah baby! and it runs abt 3500.
> ...


Thanks 

I purchased the 440i today, tried some flat white on a scrap drywall. I must say, not bad it all. It covers in 1 coat without any primer. 
I think it will serve me well after the learning curve.


I have a few questions regarding spraying,

I am painting an exterior approx 35 feet high and has an expansion joint in the middle, so I can stop there. I will be using a rolling tower scaffold. How would I go about getting a uniform finish? Should vertical or I work across?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

what is the surface?
what is the product being applied?
too many variables to answer the question properly.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

ModernStyle said:


> what is the surface?
> what is the product being applied?
> too many variables to answer the question properly.


Thanks,

But i already figured everything out today. 
Spraying is so much easier.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Wolverine-Eric said:


> Guys, this is one of the areas that I could use alot more knowledge. To spray our products, we recommend either Graco 30:1 (with 3/8 inch hoses), 45:1, or 56:1 with 1/2 inch hoses (depending on the product/s).
> 
> I just can't keep up with the lower pressure models. Does anyone know how to tell what the compression ratio is for these? Do you strictly judge the potential performace based on the manufacturers stated GPM?
> 
> Are there any hard and fast good rules for knowing what a sprayer can and can't do?


Ya Eric, we mostly look at GPM, though you can break down your ratio's listed with simple formulas, i'm sure someone has it posted but 3/8 hose at 30:1, i'd say your recommending a 800 series for your bottom products.... something typical of running two guns in latex. If that helps. In other words, the 795 would "work"..... but most likely they would need industrial or a speedflo.... or a high end Titan. You guys are pretty much using industrial terms for three part epoxy spraying.... old school, get in the 2000's!!!


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

plazaman said:


> I think it will serve me well after the learning curve.
> 
> 
> I have a few questions regarding spraying,
> ...


Sure your learning quick but here's a tip... crosshatch just about everything for the best coverage in one coat, or two.... though up and down (with a backroll) is the preferred method.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

do you mean spray across then vertical for best coverage and backroll?

We currently spray across and back roll. Covers in 1 coat.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

If you doing one coat, spray vertical and backroll, makes rolling MUCH easier and faster..... horizontal actually uses more paint, and more work.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Brushslingers said:


> If you doing one coat, spray vertical and backroll, makes rolling MUCH easier and faster..... horizontal actually uses more paint, and more work.


really? why is it so? kinda weird if you ask me.


----------

